# furniture



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi again, 
yet again another question which I'm sure has already been discussed on the forum. Our house is in Castanheira de Pera area, ( near you Travelling man). Apart from Ikea, is there anywhere else near by that we can buy furniture, our house will need everything, beds, table & chairs, sofas, etc,. When we last visited the area a few weeks ago we went to Coimbra and asked in the new shopping centre there, we got details of a shop a bit further away near the stadium but it was just a shop where you chose from catalogues and seemed quite expensive, which is not what I really want to do. Whenever we asked people about furniture the replies always seem to be Ikea. Once again thanks for all replies which we value greatly.:behindsofa:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You have hundreds to choose from with an amazing selection of furniture of all styles, quality and price, most especially the locally owned delivery free across surprising distances and assemble and remove packaging, the only 1 I personally would steer clear off is Moviflor who charge per item delivery and a little like MFI.

Ok you might need everything but I'd find my way around rather than rush, if you go to Coimbra via the old N1 enormous furniture store just after Condeixa and before entrance to A1 as just one another on same road left side just as you approach Coimbra, exit Coimbra on the N17 big store about 3 kms after river, lots in Coimbra itself


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As C/M says, plenty of places in Coimbra and you might also check out the Sunday morning market in Figueiro dos Vinhos and there's also a few places in Leiria..... One we particularly like is the JOM shop there. (www.jom.pt) 

For smaller items you can go to the Chinese shops if you want cheap or if you want better quality then amazon.co.uk is probably your best option.

Feel free to let me know when you arrive and I'll be happy to show you handy locations such as builder's merchants, Town Hall, Fiscal, Court and supermarket etc if you don't yet know the area.


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> As C/M says, plenty of places in Coimbra and you might also check out the Sunday morning market in Figueiro dos Vinhos and there's also a few places in Leiria..... One we particularly like is the JOM shop there. (www.jom.pt)
> 
> For smaller items you can go to the Chinese shops if you want cheap or if you want better quality then amazon.co.uk is probably your best option.
> 
> Feel free to let me know when you arrive and I'll be happy to show you handy locations such as builder's merchants, Town Hall, Fiscal, Court and supermarket etc if you don't yet know the area.


thanks for your replies, most helpful .


----------

